

Ask HN: Demo application ideas for a Angular workshop - vsergiu

Pls give some ideas for a demo application to make for an Angular workshop that will be around 4 hours. The workshop will be an introduction to Angular for developers that are familiar with Jquery.
======
NicoJuicy
A typical todo application where you can assign users to a todo list.

Want to expand? Copy features from Google Keep (my most used one is a list)

Best of luck ;)

~~~
vsergiu
this was my first idea, but I know every tut online does this and I want
something special

~~~
NicoJuicy
Assigning users to the todo list and a list of todo's in a todo list lets you
think about design (or copied from Google Keep). PS. Google Keep doesn't have
"assigning users"

Also , the todo-object has a type, eg: single, list, image, sound, ... So you
could make an extensible architecture.

Is that your typical "Hello-world" todo app? :-)

~~~
vsergiu
I have to say that this is an interesting idea :)

~~~
NicoJuicy
Tadzaam ;)

